# Elevation: how does it work with slingshots?



## karle (Nov 18, 2014)

Hello!

I used to shoot a slingshot 30 years ago an I recently started again with very poor results.

I don't complain, it's still a lot of fun, especially now that, after some practice, I consistently put my shots inside the catchbox! I even hit my target sometimes!

Anyway, I have a lot of trouble with elevation. Is it just a question of practice (trial and error) or there is actually some technique for aiming a slingshot on the vertical plan?


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Here is a how to video. Slingshot shooting does take a bit of practice and experience. Give it some time.https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G7SaZ3S2-Xc


----------



## mopper (Nov 17, 2012)

If you have a fixed anchor point when you draw out the bands (chin, cheekbone, earlobe) and shoot at known distances you can use a part of the slingshot frame as a sort of frontsight. I shoot "gangster--style" and it works pretty well. You watch where the ammo goes when you "place" the top corner of the fork tip right on your target, then you correct accordingly (aim over or under your target). Shooting gangster-style also makes aiming left and right easier as you can aim with the top-band.


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

Chris Kaiser likes OTT side-shooting because he can "walk the line" and sight along the top of the fork to adjust for elevation. it's a problem with TTF; the only way to keep your sight picture and adjust for elevation is to adjust your anchor point. i always shoot at the same distance indoor range, so i haven't had to get good at that.


----------

